# Done with hydraulics!



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

I just sold my 22-ton hydraulic splitter. I value my time, hydraulic splitters don't. The splitter I had was a 15 second cycle time. I will be ordering a super split on Monday, Paul is having a sale for the tax free weekend. It looks like the lawyers got involved in DR's redesign making it necessary to use both hands to operate levers in order to make the splitter work, wouldn't even consider that splitter now.


----------



## mga (Aug 3, 2013)

i'm curious....do you dell fire wood?


----------



## dave_376 (Aug 3, 2013)

how much for the SS? where in SE ct?


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

mga said:


> i'm curious....do you dell fire wood?



I don't deal in firewood, I heat my house with it. It is just painful for me to watch a wedge move back and forth, maybe I have a.d.d.?


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

dave_376 said:


> how much for the SS? where in SE ct?


It is 2,500 with the production table. I live in Old Lyme anyone in the area who wants to try it out is welcome, you can split as much of my wood for me as you like!


----------



## dancan (Aug 3, 2013)

Get a load of logs and host a GTG , 16" cookie cutting of course so they can test the SS LOL


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> *I value my time, hydraulic splitters don't.*



Ummmm.... you are aware that not all hydraulic splitters are so painfully slow??
Still, if I could justify it, I'd have both an inertia and hydraulic splitter.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

Way to go!

You will love the Super Split!!!

umpkin2:


----------



## morewood (Aug 3, 2013)

I have both and my hydro is used only for the monsters too heavy to pick up. About the DR, when it did start needing two hands? I've never needed more than one for my rapid split. Either way, you'll enjoy the work getting done quicker.

Shea


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 3, 2013)

Kinetic splitters are not fantastic on knots, forks and very tough wood so hope you are not trading speed in one area for having to noodling on another.
Kinetic splitters are quite a bit quicker on general straight grain wood VS Hydraulic.

Kinetic splitters have a much higher danger factor in general use.
Lack of attention on a hydraulic will probably result in a bad finger pinch or cut, but a kinetic will probably result in a loss of a finger or badly broken hand. 


Hydraulic splitters yes slower but much more raw power to deal with the nasty %. 

Both IMO are the best setup.

morewood,

I think the two hand operation is intentional just because of the ease of removing a hand on a kinetic.
Better to have the second hand doing something out of harms way than holding a round in place on a machine that is faster than an axe swing.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

My SS has absolutely no problems with knots and crotches.

I does help to 'read' the wood though and split it the way it wants to be split.

After owning a SS for 3 years now, no way could I ever go back to hydraulics!!!


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 3, 2013)

sunfish,

What do you split?

I've tried kinetic splitters on a few things.
all elm, some hickory , black locust and most of the nasty crotches of most things are not split well or not at all so they get left in a giant pile for a regular splitter to split.
You are totally correct planning on each split makes a difference.

Guess it's like anything though speed VS brute force and each has a place.


----------



## dave_376 (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> It is 2,500 with the production table. I live in Old Lyme anyone in the area who wants to try it out is welcome, you can split as much of my wood for me as you like!



let me know when you get it, I may come over and look at it. I live in East Haddam.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm.... you are aware that not all hydraulic splitters are so painfully slow??
> Still, if I could justify it, I'd have both an inertia and hydraulic splitter.



The best hydraulic splitters I could find were about a 10 second cycle time, to get a machine like that or with more tonnage and a 4 way and I would be in over 2 grand, super split isn't that much more. If I am unhappy with the super split there is a huge demand and should be able to sell for good money, used hydraulics are plentiful on the market and harder to sell. I also like how it splits, hydraulics seems to make more of a mess creating more slash as they power through.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

morewood said:


> I have both and my hydro is used only for the monsters too heavy to pick up. About the DR, when it did start needing two hands? I've never needed more than one for my rapid split. Either way, you'll enjoy the work getting done quicker.
> 
> Shea



The redesigned model has a short video, it shows in the video one lever that needs to be lifted up so the second lever can be pushed to engage the rack and pinion.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 3, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm.... you are aware that not all hydraulic splitters are so painfully slow??
> *Still, if I could justify it, I'd have both an inertia and hydraulic splitter*.





haveawoody said:


> Kinetic splitters are not fantastic on knots, forks and very tough wood so hope you are not trading speed in one area for having to noodling on another.
> Kinetic splitters are quite a bit quicker on general straight grain wood VS Hydraulic.
> 
> Kinetic splitters have a much higher danger factor in general use.
> ...



I have neither :msp_sad: but our local wood ministry has several of both. Wood is sorted for the two types. On most wood the SS can't be beat. With both there is a learning curve and unique techniques for best production. And yes, we have had several injuries requiring trips to the ER. None that I an aware of to date with the SSs but a fellow using his own DR lost the end of a finger.

Based upon my limited experience and the nice straight grain wood I cut for my personal use, if I could justify $2500 for a splitter then I would go SS. Right now with my limited personal use I can't justify $750 for a splitter.

Ron


----------



## avalancher (Aug 3, 2013)

Guess I am just slow then, a hydro splitter works as fast as I want. I run a 35 ton with a four way wedge, and wood is carried away by a belt. With decent wood I find that the belt is generally full of wood evenly spaced enough that the guy on the other end can stack at about the same pace as I split, and when you put in ten hours a day splitting, a guy just really wouldnt want to go any faster. But then again, I am getting old too.


----------



## blades (Aug 3, 2013)

got hydro 11gpm 5" cylinder, fast enough to keep 2 people more than busy.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

blades said:


> got hydro 11gpm 5" cylinder, fast enough to keep 2 people more than busy.



You must work for the DOT:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> I just sold my 22-ton hydraulic splitter. I value my time, hydraulic splitters don't. The splitter I had was a 15 second cycle time. I will be ordering a super split on Monday, Paul is having a sale for the tax free weekend. It looks like the lawyers got involved in DR's redesign making it necessary to use both hands to operate levers in order to make the splitter work, wouldn't even consider that splitter now.



Harry, 
Paul is fantastic to work with. he remembers every SS he sold. parts and stuff is sent out super fast. and cheap. he knows his stuff well.
you gonna love that SS.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> sunfish,
> 
> What do you split?
> 
> ...



woody, 
sunfish is correct on the SS. you can split almost anything if you think of it as a axe and not a hammer. read the knots, expect some kick ( be carefull chit happens) and make sure you have the push rod against a solid flat section of split and it will halve it. Crotches-same thing place the Y at the wedge side and halve it then place the Y flattest, straightest side against the ram.
SSplit...so easy even a caveman can be efficient with it.

Harry, 
wait till you see how often you have to fill the gas tank too( almost never). its almost comical how long it runs and how much wood it puts on the deck with a gallon of gas. 

only wish is it had a log lift


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> sunfish,
> 
> What do you split?
> 
> ...



I'm splitting white, red and black oak mostly, some hickory and red elm. 15-20 cords a year. The piss elm stays in the woods to rot, I hate that stuff! Knots are never a problem for my SS and crotches are no problem if done 'right'. 

The SS isn't for everyone, but it's the best piece of firewood equipment I have every owned, used or seen used.

umpkin2:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I'm splitting white, red and black oak mostly, some hickory and red elm. 15-20 cords a year. The piss elm stays in the woods to rot, I hate that stuff! Knots are never a problem for my SS and crotches are no problem if done 'right'.
> 
> The SS isn't for everyone, but it's the best piece of firewood equipment I have every owned, used or seen used.
> 
> umpkin2:



even better then that crappy 346 you always talkin about ????


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

angelo c said:


> only wish is it had a log lift



I have a backhoe with fel, my thought is to load that with rounds, pull up to the super split and have the gt with wagon at the other end of the production table.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

angelo c said:


> even better then that crappy 346 you always talkin about ????



Ah man, that was a low blow. But yes, I'd have to say so. :msp_mellow:


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 3, 2013)

sunfish,
angelo c,

Thanks guys.

Guess they have gone through some serious improvement since early days with them.
My next hydro that departs the earth will get a SS replacement 

One I tried a few years back was either a tired dog or a model before they got good.


----------



## lakesideC1 (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver

Which one did you order ?

Did you go electric ?

It all good with SS.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> I have a backhoe with fel, .



Ok now i hate you. :hmm3grin2orange:

The best set ive seen (when you have the proper equiptment- hence my hatred and jeolousy)
Is an industrial strength "work table" that you can load with the fel, angled slightly that the rounds can roll "down" to the SS. It takes longer to get the load to the splitter then to split them. I use my equiptment trailer to get the same effect. 
FEL, SS ? All you need is one of them "crappy" 346xp's and you'll be a happy burner. Of course with a 461 you'll be a much happier burner but dont tell sunfish :msp_tongue:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

lakesideC1 said:


> harrybeaver
> 
> Which one did you order ?
> 
> ...



Visions of splitting In the garage while a snow storm is outside and not smelling exhaust is quite tempting....( electric has its place) . I guess you don't have to wear ear plugs or can play the stereo while splitting out of the weather....mmmmm and after 4:30pm i. The winter because there is lights .....mmmmm


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 3, 2013)

There are a bunch of hydraulic logsplitters that beat the pants off of a 15-second recycle time. Take a look:


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

lakesideC1 said:


> harrybeaver
> 
> Which one did you order ?
> 
> ...



I went with the model j and production table. Paul told me there would be absolutely no need for a home owner to have the HD model. I went with gas with the intention of adding a electric motor later. The SS is very easy to add a motor to since the gas engine has a clutch that would free wheel if the electric motor was running. I think it would be wonderful with an electric motor just hearing the wood getting blasted and not smelling the exhaust fumes of a small engine.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Ok now i hate you. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The best set ive seen (when you have the proper equiptment- hence my hatred and jeolousy)
> Is an industrial strength "work table" that you can load with the fel, angled slightly that the rounds can roll "down" to the SS. It takes longer to get the load to the splitter then to split them. I use my equiptment trailer to get the same effect.
> FEL, SS ? All you need is one of them "crappy" 346xp's and you'll be a happy burner. Of course with a 461 you'll be a much happier burner but dont tell sunfish :msp_tongue:



Actually I have a 346 xp ne with a muffler mod that I got from the chainsaw forums. It is by far my favorite saw. I have a stock 7900 also and it rips but the 346 is just so smooth and feels so good in my hands.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> Actually I have a 346 xp ne with a muffler mod that I got from the chainsaw forums. It is by far my favorite saw. I have a stock 7900 also and it rips but the 346 is just so smooth and feels so good in my hands.



Ha !!!
Thats funny i think the 7900 is smoother. The 346 don't come out too often unless my 12 y/o daughter is bored....hehe.

that should wake the inmates !!!!

:jester:


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 3, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> There are a bunch of hydraulic logsplitters that beat the pants off of a 15-second recycle time. Take a look:



Try finding times below 15 second cycle times on actual hydraulic splitters being offered on the market. Do they exist sure, can you find any with say 25 tons and under 10 second cycle times, that cost less than $2500? I doubt it.


----------



## lakesideC1 (Aug 3, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> I went with the model j and production table. Paul told me there would be absolutely no need for a home owner to have the HD model. I went with gas with the intention of adding a electric motor later. The SS is very easy to add a motor to since the gas engine has a clutch that would free wheel if the electric motor was running. I think it would be wonderful with an electric motor just hearing the wood getting blasted and not smelling the exhaust fumes of a small engine.



We have a few things in common. I to have the J model and am from CT too. I really like the electric . Sounds like your timing was good with the tax holiday.

All the Best !
MC.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Ok now i hate you. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The best set ive seen (when you have the proper equiptment- hence my hatred and jeolousy)
> Is an industrial strength "work table" that you can load with the fel, angled slightly that the rounds can roll "down" to the SS. It takes longer to get the load to the splitter then to split them. I use my equiptment trailer to get the same effect.
> FEL, SS ? All you need is one of them "crappy" 346xp's and you'll be a happy burner. *Of course with a 461 you'll be a much happier burner but dont tell sunfish* :msp_tongue:



A big ol heavy saw like that would just slow me down! :msp_smile:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2013)

sunfish said:


> A big ol heavy saw like that would just slow me down! :msp_smile:



Us Jersey boys is big and dumm. !!! Ok mostly dumm. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan (Aug 4, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> I went with the model j and production table. Paul told me there would be absolutely no need for a home owner to have the HD model. I went with gas with the intention of adding a electric motor later. The SS is very easy to add a motor to since the gas engine has a clutch that would free wheel if the electric motor was running. I think it would be wonderful with an electric motor just hearing the wood getting blasted and not smelling the exhaust fumes of a small engine.



Other than motor size/configuration , what are the differences between the models ?


----------



## Preston (Aug 4, 2013)

I have to say you are so much faster than anything I'd ever want to be. When I'm splitting, as for as cycle time, I can't keep up as it is. I guess some people are just in a big rush, but for me too big of a hurry. I was shoveling red Georgia dirt yesterday, no way could I hurry it up. My 70 years old body was sweating like a monsoon. Not to mention my stamina.

Just slow down a tad and get more done. :msp_w00t:


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 4, 2013)

dancan said:


> Other than motor size/configuration , what are the differences between the models ?



The flywheels are heavier on the HD model, I think the J has 75# and the HD 90#, the number of bearings on the push plate, and the size of the rack/pinion. If I was selling firewood and splitting 100 plus cord a year I would consider the HD. As is I will be doing about 15 cord this year and 6 then on, I am hoping to have the six cord split stacked and drying in a weekend. I am sure plenty of friends will be asking to barrow it.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 4, 2013)

I think this video is a much better comparison than the DR video as the comparison shows a high quality hydraulic with 4-way and 6 way wedges. The timber wolf in the video is considerably more expensive, I think it would cost around $8,000 as shown and the super split about $3,100. I do not know who the operator is but he is competent with both machines. He does make smaller splits than many would want but whatever take it for what it is. Some things I notice is the super split needed less maneuvering around the machine to pick up and reprocess splits, had more consistant split sizes and most likely used a fraction of the gas. With my old hydraulic I figured roughly a gallon/cord. If I was processing that could become a factor at ~$4.00/gallon.
SUPERSPLIT VS. TIMBERWOLF TW-5 log splitter - YouTube


----------



## sunfish (Aug 4, 2013)

Preston said:


> I have to say you are so much faster than anything I'd ever want to be. When I'm splitting, as for as cycle time, I can't keep up as it is. I guess some people are just in a big rush, but for me too big of a hurry. I was shoveling red Georgia dirt yesterday, no way could I hurry it up. My 70 years old body was sweating like a monsoon. Not to mention my stamina.
> 
> Just slow down a tad and get more done. :msp_w00t:



I use a Super Split, but I work fairly slow. Just because the machine splits fast, doesn't mean I have to move fast... Not in a hurry here! :msp_wink:

A big plus for me is how fun this thing is to operate. I still look forward to splitting wood after using it for three years now...


----------



## blacklocst (Aug 4, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> ?v=fNHIXuqHJUM]SUPERSPLIT VS. TIMBERWOLF TW-5 log splitter - YouTube[/url]



He's gotta throttle up on the TW... painful to watch him using it in what seems to be half throttle.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 4, 2013)

blacklocst said:


> He's gotta throttle up on the TW... painful to watch him using it in what seems to be half throttle.



I think he does have the TW at full throttle, he is showing a 11-12 second cycle time under load. TW rates that machine at 10 seconds no load. He does need to add some gas to the supersplit, sounds like that is running out of gas.


----------



## blacklocst (Aug 4, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> I think he does have the TW at full throttle, he is showing a 11-12 second cycle time under load. TW rates that machine at 10 seconds no load. He does need to add some gas to the supersplit, sounds like that is running out of gas.



I took another look at the TW again and it seems faster now without watching the SS first.:rolleyes2:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys, that video is not a good comparison. Anyone that would buy a $9000 hydro and not buy a work table has not used one prior. The table is invaluable to the process. I dont have any time behind a tw5 but have about 200 hours behind a tw6. I would not run it when the table was not usable. Were the 6 shines is in pure stump munching torque. Plenty of times i would roll a 3-4ft round up to the lift and half it into two still unbelievably large rounds and keep on chugging. Thats not where the SS shines. As was said before, in my dream splitting yard there would be a TW6 and two SS set up in a "T" . Hydros have their place...and so do liberals...right underneath a huge pin oak round... 

With Harry's FEL loading up.


----------



## Tazfreak (Aug 5, 2013)

SS splitters were demonstrated at a timber/ logging field day about a year ago over here.Hydro splitters were demonstrated as well.While the SS were fast on softwoods and freesplitting small hardwood when it came to rounds of tougher woods even down to 14 inch diameter they struggled to split without repeated hits.Hydros split everything,some were slow ,most were fast commercial units with loglifts,trays.Single wedge with 4 way slip on option for easy split hardwood only.Most of our hardwoods often have very interlocked,very tough dense grain even on the straightest of trees, 4 ways,6 ways are a waste of time except on really easy splitting timber.Good hydros here have big pumps,big cylinders 3000 psi + pressure and are built like a tank to stand up to the rigors real life logsplitting.Ebay or craigslist or store bought units rate over here as domestic use only and should be treated as such and left alone.SS fits into this categorie except if u had access to easy splitting smallwood where it would be fast.Any splitter that doesn,t use a loglift,worktrays, is classed as too slow for to be considered a productive commercial unit.:chainsawguy:


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 5, 2013)

Tazfreak,

So my experience with a kinetic on tough hardwood isn't that far off?
Speed isn't an issue on my hydro since the ram never retracts more than an inch or two beyond the next round distance all set for the next split.
Just a flick on the stop arm as the ram retracts places it ready for the next split, bet I pay a price for that in life or the ram but speed on my hydro can't be much different than any machine since the ram distance for a full split is a couple seconds.

I'm small commercial myself and difficult to justify the big equipment cost for 100 or less cord a year.
Even with pretty much endless supplies of all but free good wood the costs of getting into 200-400 a year just seem like a couple of years of no returns almost guaranteed and 4x the work.

Small and cash is sometimes a good thing


----------



## angelo c (Aug 5, 2013)

Woody, what tazfreak is speaking of is aussie concrete, its not wood. Hehe. Watch some of the videos that matt and some of the brothers from down under post...there aint no chips, just dust and hope. And trust me Matt knows of a sharp chain. 

Im not sure what type of "hard" hard wood you have up in ontario but down here its mostly oak, ash, maple and hickory all easy work for a knowledgable SS operator. 

Most tools are designed with a "best" situation in mind...heck just look at how many hammer designs there are. Who'd a thunk a hammer could have so many variations...its just a nail isn't it ???


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 5, 2013)

angelo c,

Well I've never split concrete before, bet it burns for a very long time though.LOL

Oak and ash no trouble on the kinetic I tried and yes much quicker on it than a hydro.
I bet for any semi straight grain wood kinetic will win a race easy.

Elm rock and American, shagbark hickory, black locust and most everything that was twist city or fork city was not.
IMO on the kinetic it took 2x the time with that selection and I bet gum in the south USA people will find the same thing.
Anything that is tough to split with a fiskers I think is going to be tough to split on the kinetic.
I only tried a kinetic for one day and a few years ago so sort of a new product at the time, things now might have improved in leaps and bounds.

Like you say though the tool for the job.
I think each will have it's correct use and I bet in the long run both is the answer.

I own about 8 different hammers


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 5, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> angelo c,
> 
> Well I've never split concrete before, bet it burns for a very long time though.LOL
> 
> ...



Sort of like the hammer comparison, saying you used a hammer is like saying you drove a car one time. Without knowing the specifics of the model it is hard to compare. The SS has had improvements over the years that have seen larger flywheels, engines, etc put to use that increase its power. I debated this for some time and for everyone I heard claiming the SS can't split certain types of hardwood I found someone who said they could. I found a video of a SS splitting Osage Orange, one of the woods that I have no idea about but hear often that it is very difficult to split. The SS took two or more tries to get through on most of the initial rounds that were ~14" dia, each split there after was a single hit.
Either way it isn't a concern to me as all I get is pine, oak, maple, cedar, and cherry. I get my neighbors wood since they are too old and have no interest in burning wood but love that I do.


----------



## Preston (Aug 5, 2013)

Heck, which ever works for you, use it. I do.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 5, 2013)

I have never heard anyone who 'Owns' a Super Split complain about it.

This is most important!


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 5, 2013)

harrybeaver,

Well cherry can be no picnic to split also.
I have a very old splitter running on time now and a newish splitter so I guess on the next one I will choose maybe a SS.
80% splitting at 2x the speed sounds like a good addition and keep the newish hydro for things that are generally painful on the SS.

Got to be best of both that way.


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 5, 2013)

sunfish,

When you hear silence about a product it usually means it's very good 
Don't we all love to say when something stinks but are generally quiet when things are going smooth :0


----------



## Preston (Aug 5, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> harrybeaver,
> 
> Well cherry can be no picnic to split also.
> I have a very old splitter running on time now and a newish splitter so I guess on the next one I will choose maybe a SS.
> ...



But what about us po folks that can't have two?


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 5, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I have never heard anyone who 'Owns' a Super Split complain about it.
> 
> This is most important!


Even more important try finding an owner who wants to sell theirs. In every area I looked in the northeast on craigslist I could not find one but did see people advertising looking for them. I have had an add on here and ********** looking for a super split for 6 months without a single reply.
There is one for sale right now in CT but it looks like it was left in a field for 25 years, absolutely covered in rust, no clutch or belt, needs the pinion and rack replaced, and no flywheel cover. The owner wants $1,000 for this, personally I think he should be shot for allowing this to happen to a piece of equipment. Here's a link:
Supersplit Logsplitter 6hp Honda


----------



## angelo c (Aug 5, 2013)

Preston said:


> But what about us po folks that can't have two?



Make friends with someone who does..... :biggrin:


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 5, 2013)

Preston,

I only buy as wood sales allow so really I'm not even using my money.
Just amounts to a little per cord towards a splitter so I can make the same faster LOL

Not much I can do about the American economy other than to say buy what you make whenever you can.
Canadians can learn a great lesson also in doing the same thing.

Then Poor folks will not be common.
Look at the 40s 50s when America made everything and poor was uncommon.

Well at least one more rich person exists in China if that helps at all.
Something to think about.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 5, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> harrybeaver,
> 
> Well cherry can be no picnic to split also.
> I have a very old splitter running on time now and a newish splitter so I guess on the next one I will choose maybe a SS.
> ...



Honestly, Cherry is real easy to split. Black cherry is a weed down here. great wood burns well, pops and shoots almost like a cedar, smell awesome dries quick too, lots of times its twisty but rarely is it a problem to SuperSplit it....

keeping the hydro in the verticle mode is great for bustin big huge rounds you don't want to load on the horizontal SS by hand(or back). Best of both worlds.


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 5, 2013)

angelo c,

Your lucky with Black cherry then.

Maybe 50% here is real nice straight grain wood the other 50% twisted tough to split wood.

Yeah not much can beat dragging out the hydro in vertical mode to make short work of very big rounds, or at least make them to a size much easier to load up.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 5, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> angelo c,
> 
> Your lucky with Black cherry then.
> 
> ...



only prob I have with Cherry is it "punkifies" ( is that a word ?) quickly. it gets moldy and mossy quick. I have some piles of 4 y/o red oaks that are nice and clear..( stored like they were a fine wine- yes I have a problem)
white oak and maples are like stone when it come to punkyness.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 5, 2013)

The SS has no problem with Cherry, Honey Locus, Red (Rock?) Elm and Hickory here.

But Like I said, I do mostly Oak and am able to pick and those what I cut off my own property.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 5, 2013)

:biggrin:


----------



## Preston (Aug 5, 2013)

I've gotten into some white oak crotches I just don't see how a glorified sledge and wedge can do much with. Maybe it will, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 5, 2013)

Preston said:


> I've gotten into some white oak crotches I just don't see how a glorified sledge and wedge can do much with. Maybe it will, but I don't see it happening.



I split mostly White Oak and a bunch of crotches! 

Absolutely No problems doing this with a Super Split!


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 5, 2013)

Preston said:


> I've gotten into some white oak crotches I just don't see how a glorified sledge and wedge can do much with. Maybe it will, but I don't see it happening.



Glorified sledge and wedge? Really?!?
This has been beat to death. SS and Kinetic splitters in general do have more trouble splitting difficult wood like osage orange and elm, difficult appears to be hitting it twice maybe three times before it can power through. White oak doesn't qualify as difficult.
Now if you will excuse me I need to take my glorified horseless carriage i.e. car to the hardware store.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 5, 2013)

I will add that Red Elm crotches can be a bit of a challenge with the SS and some will take more than one or two hits. If it's a big crotch I'll usually just rip it with a chainsaw. But again, Oak crotches are just no big deal here.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 5, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would want to stand up while splittingopcorn:


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 5, 2013)

Toddppm said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would want to stand up while splittingopcorn:



I thought the same thing when I bought my hydraulic splitter and made sure to get a vertical/horizontal model. For whatever reason I never liked splitting in the vertical mode, I just found it awkward and preferred to rip the large rounds that I couldn't lift. Now with the FEL it is a mute point for me.


----------



## Preston (Aug 5, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> Glorified sledge and wedge? Really?!?
> This has been beat to death. SS and Kinetic splitters in general do have more trouble splitting difficult wood like osage orange and elm, difficult appears to be hitting it twice maybe three times before it can power through. White oak doesn't qualify as difficult.
> Now if you will excuse me I need to take my glorified horseless carriage i.e. car to the hardware store.



That's funny. Thanks for the laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCALIBER (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I think the idea of an inertia splitter is a good idea and uses from what I hear very little gas. Great! To be honest, unless you live in the area's that have easy to split wood like oak, pine, ect and have a huge abundance of smaller say 12-20 inch wood to feed it than it just doesn't make the most sense. They work, not saying they don't but they struggle when the wood gets larger diameter and do not have a big enough work table. I do not want to lift every round over and over to split it with no room for the half's to sit when you do split. Then you have to bend over pick up the splits that are to big that fell off the table and re-split. I personally would rather have a big hydro with multi wedge that will split the round with one stoke into useable sizes.

When you watch this video from the manufacturer keep in mind how many times this thing stalls, how many times the log gets stuck on the wedge, and how he struggles to first lift the log then later to reposition the log, and also how many "too large" splits hit the ground and will need to be picked up and re-split. Like I said for a lot of you guys out there is the best thing since sliced bread. Each person and situation is different but I am betting a good hydo with multi wedge will out perform day in and day out this unit every time. If I was to get a SS I would go with the log rite trailer, very slick, but also very high dollar and you can almost buy an entry level processor for the same $ as one.
Watch video from about 30 seconds to when he finished that round 
[video=youtube_share;FnqVeaKj23c]http://youtu.be/FnqVeaKj23c[/video]


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2013)

It looked to me like the one that gave him a problem he just shoved it out of the way and went back to the little straight grain stuff. But heck, if ya like um, use um. I do not care to try to keep the speed that man does. I'm just not in that much of a hurry.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

Preston said:


> It looked to me like the one that gave him a problem he just shoved it out of the way and went back to the little straight grain stuff. But heck, if ya like um, use um. I do not care to try to keep the speed that man does. I'm just not in that much of a hurry.



Have you run one personally??
I've used both...


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2013)

No, I've not used one. Never heard of um till I got on this site. I need a table worse than I need anything right now.


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like red elm is no picnic for the SS.
[video=youtube;skG1n3jdj_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skG1n3jdj_k[/video]

Wedge to short for elm me thinks.
Hate to see how long a day American elm is.LOL


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> Looks like red elm is no picnic for the SS.
> [video=youtube;skG1n3jdj_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skG1n3jdj_k[/video]
> 
> Wedge to short for elm me thinks.
> Hate to see how long a day American elm is.LOL



That IS American Elm Woody...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

Preston said:


> No, I've not used one. Never heard of um till I got on this site. I need a table worse than I need anything right now.



Tables are awesome...
Got em on my hydro...


----------



## EXCALIBER (Aug 8, 2013)

Now I can only imagine the length of time it would take him to split a 30 plus inch round of elm on this. I will stick with the hydro but if someone gave a SS I would find a use for it, maybe:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

EXCALIBER said:


> Now I can only imagine the length of time it would take him to split a 30 plus inch round of elm on this. I will stick with the hydro but if someone gave a SS I would find a use for it, maybe:msp_tongue:



I've got a very large hydro with log lift and everything...
Got a 4 and 6 way for it... The only time I use the multi ways is when I got good stuff to split.. 
It's not lack of splitting force, but strange behavior of the nasty stuff ends up just making a mess of things... The huge 12" wedge is a plus... I like that...
But I still want a SS... 
I won't be happy till I have both... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh, and I have to deal with a lot of large elms... 
I hate them.. But they burn good...
Split like crap... So I always noodle them into slabs...
They split pretty good then... The pic in my avatar is an Elm...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That IS American Elm Woody...:msp_rolleyes:



That was some Nasty stuff for being so small!!! 
We need to do another video with some big long wood...


I feel bad for you guys who have to mess with that piss elm! I like Oak!


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 9, 2013)

Hedgerow,

The author of that video didn't post the type, just looked like red elm when he was splitting.
Not to knock the SS because videos of splitting oak, ash etc looked like a production line.

I think the SS will be mighty nice to use on anything that an axe can split but on stringy wood the brute force of a hydro will work much better.

Lots of the videos of the SS looked like finger danger though because splitting was happening pretty quick and fingers were quite often placed in iffy places, as fatigue sets in I bet it's a good time to stop splitting and keep all 10.

Things I would change in the SS are.
#1 An inch or so taller wedge so larger rounds split easier, even on oak as the round gets bigger the split happens less clean.
#2 A round log feed so logs placed stay in place better and need to hold them is gone.
#3 A flat log catcher at the end with 2 round catches on each side so when big splits are done both are held at the end instead of trying to split one and hold the other.
In all videos I watched the big splits simply tried to fall off the flat chatcher
#4 Both hands away from the splitting, make two hand use before machine works, above fixes take away need for two hands.

I could use #3 on my hydro and might make that myself, even though I have a catcher a similar effect happens on large splits and you end up holding one and doing an iffy haul and split with the other.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 9, 2013)

I can see why people are concerned with safety when operating the SS. I have been watching videos and see that the practice of putting your hand over the end of a log could be really bad. I see operators who keep their hand on the side of the log, that will be my practice.
I wouldn't buy a kinetic with the requirement that both hands be used to operate it. Speed pro made their splitter like that and DR made that change with their newer models and I don't like it, when released the log can shift before the push plate hits it or when it gets hit and the log may not split where you wanted it to split.
Again I think so long as your hand remains on the side of the log you minimize the chances of getting your hand in trouble.


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 9, 2013)

harrybeaver,

That's what I noticed watching videos of the SS.
Splitting was happening pretty quick so hands were all over the place.

One hand operation is fine with the SS but if it was me the other hand would hold a stick with a few nails in it to hold rounds in place.
A better rounder pusher area I think would resolve the need to hold them completely.

It's no different than a hrdo just happening at a much quicker speed so an ill placed finger can happen much faster.
I think since fatigue is going to set in quick splitting wood that quick the SS will need a few more safety features to really be safe.
2 hands away is the best safety


----------



## Preston (Aug 9, 2013)

Who in their right mind would want to work that fast? The speed itself is a heart attack facilitator. Honestly, if I "had" to work that fast, I'd burn propane. I like wood fires, but I'm not that fond of um.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone else notice *haveawoody* is having a conversation with *harrybeaver. *:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Preston said:


> Who in their right mind would want to work that fast? The speed itself is a heart attack facilitator. Honestly, if I "had" to work that fast, I'd burn propane. I like wood fires, but I'm not that fond of um.


I don't work that fast, I also don't ever wait for the ram to retract. 

*It is very clear the Super Split Is Not for everyone! 
*


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 9, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Anyone else notice *haveawoody* is having a conversation with *harrybeaver. *:hmm3grin2orange:






Hopefully they'll both be satisfied with the outcome.:hmm3grin2orange:





Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 9, 2013)

haveawoody said:


> Looks like red elm is no picnic for the SS.
> [video=youtube;skG1n3jdj_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skG1n3jdj_k[/video]
> 
> Wedge to short for elm me thinks.
> Hate to see how long a day American elm is.LOL





As I've said before I own and run both types so I consider myself fairly well versed in what works. I've also got a decent bit of experience with Elm, in fact I split a cord of it from a yard tree just a few weeks ago.

What I see in that video is a kinetic splitter that is still producing more split wood per hour than a hydro unit can. Unless you're running 30tons you won't touch a piece of wood like that with a four way wedge and in the video he went through that piece faster than four cycles on the average hydro unit in the 16 to 20 ton range. With a tall wedge it would still be two cycles and then they'd be about even.

That elm a few weeks ago? It was a job out of town and due to being limited in how much equipment we could haul we rented a TW-2 splitter, nice unit with very low hours. Using the single wedge only it bent the main I-Beam. No abuse, guy running it is very easy on equipment, just the twisting between the pusher plate on the ram and the wedge did it on a piece about 16" diameter. Rental yard was cool about it, they fixed it and beefed it up a little and we used it the next day to finish up. Point in all that being that elm is nasty stuff and twisted knotty yard trees are really nasty stuff. Only reason we bothered with it is the homeowner was willing to pay $300.00 to have us split it and leave it in a pile. He's from the east coast and is a wood snob.:biggrin:




Mr. HE


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking at different videos you can see different styles of running the SS:
This guy is the fastest I have found but he has a bad tendency to put his hand around the end of the log.
super splitter - YouTube
I think this guy has the best overall technique. He is moving quickly through the wood without moving his body very much and has great hand placement.
ELECTRIC SUPERSPLIT LOGSPLITTER - YouTube


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2013)

I was still kind of green with the SS when Hedgerow shot those two short vids. I've learned a bit since then and the splitter is broke in now. It actually works better now than when new! :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2013)

At a later date, we went through a bunch of Hedge Very Quick! But no vid.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2013)

sunfish said:


> At a later date, we went through a bunch of Hedge Very Quick! But no vid.



Yes... There's always vid...
Andy on a leisurely test run of a super split...

[video=youtube;AgQJLsyqCCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgQJLsyqCCc[/video]

We processed up 2 logs worth in no time...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... There's always vid...
> Andy on a leisurely test run of a super split...
> 
> [video=youtube;AgQJLsyqCCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgQJLsyqCCc[/video]
> ...



You are the man! Forgot about that one...


----------



## haveawoody (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey I've had my share of hairy beavers in my day.
Usually when the beer is good the ugly factor decreases lol
Then we can both shave in the morning as I prepare to put her back on the curb *grin*

You go far enough up north here and hair is needed just to live.


----------



## aokpops (Aug 9, 2013)

Use to have a 11 gallon pump don't know if it ever work right always seemed slow . Went to a 16 gallon to be honest can't kept up with it using about half the fuel with a bigger pump an engine


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 25, 2013)

Got the splitter and set up for production, pictures prove it!
When I went to super split to pick it up I was surprised how small the shop is and how full of splitter parts it is. Paul said he builds about 300 a year.
Anyway about the splitter, it is awesome! I have split about 3 cord so far, as set up in the pictures it takes me about six minutes to go through a FEL full, two of those and the cart is full. Easily a cord an hour by myself. Splitting is by far the quickest and most enjoyable part of the process now. So far I have split pine, cherry, cedar, oak, birch, maple, and beach. The biggest round was about 40" dia with a three way split. Basically a 40" knot. The SS had no trouble splitting this piece, I did have trouble moving it around on the production table but no trouble splitting it. If you are on the fence about buying a SS because of people who say they can't split knotty woods I would say that is absolute BS and go for it. Personally I don't think knotty wood is worth splitting mostly because it takes much longer to split, you end up with a lot of slash at your feet, and the final product is hard to stack because it is not straight. I usually get really knotty pieces down to the size where it will fit in my wood boilers door then drop that in my "uglies" pile. They are ugly to look at but burn beautifully.
The machine does seem on initial impression to be under built but that is mostly because I have adjusted to seeing hydraulic splitters. Kind of like seeing a wide receiver after only seeing line men. It is well made with good attention to detail. You get what you pay for and although I am not happy about spending $2500 for a log splitter I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## Preston (Aug 25, 2013)

If you're happy then we all should be happy for you. Enjoy.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 25, 2013)

Great purchase, you're going to like it...

I've added a swivel wheel to the front leg of mine which makes it a lot easier to move around. My next upgrade will be to swap that wheel for a larger pneumatic double wheel with swivel and yoke. Imagine the front wheel of an airliner and the way a tug hooks to it to move. 

I ran the gas engine for a couple seasons, then swapped in an electric motor. Easy enough to swap back, but I do the majority of my wood work on my own lot or in the shop. Sure is nice not having to listen to that gas engine...:cool2:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 25, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> Got the splitter and set up for production, pictures prove it!
> When I went to super split to pick it up I was surprised how small the shop is and how full of splitter parts it is. Paul said he builds about 300 a year.
> Anyway about the splitter, it is awesome! I have split about 3 cord so far, as set up in the pictures it takes me about six minutes to go through a FEL full, two of those and the cart is full. Easily a cord an hour by myself. Splitting is by far the quickest and most enjoyable part of the process now. So far I have split pine, cherry, cedar, oak, birch, maple, and beach. The biggest round was about 40" dia with a three way split. Basically a 40" knot. The SS had no trouble splitting this piece, I did have trouble moving it around on the production table but no trouble splitting it. If you are on the fence about buying a SS because of people who say they can't split knotty woods I would say that is absolute BS and go for it. Personally I don't think knotty wood is worth splitting mostly because it takes much longer to split, you end up with a lot of slash at your feet, and the final product is hard to stack because it is not straight. I usually get really knotty pieces down to the size where it will fit in my wood boilers door then drop that in my "uglies" pile. They are ugly to look at but burn beautifully.
> The machine does seem on initial impression to be under built but that is mostly because I have adjusted to seeing hydraulic splitters. Kind of like seeing a wide receiver after only seeing line men. It is well made with good attention to detail. You get what you pay for and although I am not happy about spending $2500 for a log splitter I am happy with the purchase.




Welcome to the club !!!!!

I had a brain fart the other day and decided to borrow a buddies V/H hydro. Man it was torture. I thought because i had to deal with some huge rounds I could roll them over and quarter them faster then noodling them. I forgot how little fun it is to run a hydro without a log lift. 
I also forgot how to noodle properly as well. Stinks getting old, ya seem to forget what you forgot a few minutes ago... :msp_rolleyes:

Lets see...three cords.... Bet you might have gone through...say....a gallon of fuel....???? Gotta love that.


----------



## BP021 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm looking at the Super Split & DR Splitter. My question is just how durable is it? My hydro might not be the prettiest or the fastest, but I know it can get the job done with little or no trouble. But that Super Split sure does look slick.


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 25, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> Got the splitter and set up for production, pictures prove it!



New Super Splitter rep coming your way.....Nice, very nice.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 25, 2013)

BP021 said:


> I'm looking at the Super Split & DR Splitter. My question is just how durable is it? My hydro might not be the prettiest or the fastest, but I know it can get the job done with little or no trouble. But that Super Split sure does look slick.



Mines at least 20 years old. There really isnt many parts Paul cant ship you n a day or two . Wear is a non issue when parts are readily available. I bet your pumps will fail long before my wheels do :msp_wink:.


----------



## gtsawyer (Aug 25, 2013)

I can easily move the SS around the backyard and through a narrow gate - something I couldn't do with some of the larger rentals I used.

It really moves through the wood too. It doesn't seem to like BIG pieces of wood, but my back doesn't like Big pieces either, so we get along well.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 26, 2013)

Wonder if I could keep up with my Fiskers? It is the X27! Always used muscle or hydro...I'd sure enjoy trying an SS. I don't think it would be practical for myself...in all the vid's everything I seen getting put on the table I don't split it just goes in the stacks for the OWB.
Congrats to the owner of his new SS...they are definitely a cool tool!


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 26, 2013)

BP021 said:


> I'm looking at the Super Split & DR Splitter. My question is just how durable is it? My hydro might not be the prettiest or the fastest, but I know it can get the job done with little or no trouble. But that Super Split sure does look slick.



I was concerned with durability as well. In my mind the rack and pinion seemed to be a weak point. After looking around I couldn't believe how many 20 plus year old ss splitters I saw owned by people who split 100 cord or more per year. I did find some that had broken teeth on their pinions or a bent rack, but those were rare and the machines had hundreds if not thousands of cord through them. Also I did some parts price checks with Paul at super split and was happily surprised at how affordable parts are. The pinion was about $134, the flywheel cover about $120, I asked about some other parts as well nothing seemed gouged at all. It seems more and more manufacturers will sell their products at low profit margins or even a loss hoping to make it up when you need parts. 
Finally about the DR vs SS. I went with the SS because for me the cost difference was negligible so what I was looking at was a proven product vs something new to market. Many of the DR owners ended up having trouble with their units and shipped them back which DR did take back, but you would still have the headache of the whole ordeal and be out the shipping costs. I would rather be splitting wood than dealing with that. Now DR has a new model that requires two hands to operate and will most likely have more growing pains. Finally read some of the posts from people who had DR's sent them back and switched to the SS. The one that sticks out was a guy who had two DR's sent them back and went to a SS HD, basically said there was no comparison the SS blew his mind.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 26, 2013)

Ya know Harry ya bring up a good point. Paul. 

SS is such a great little company and product because of Paul, wonder what kind of succession plan is in place for when the inevitable "time" comes.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2013)

BP021 said:


> I'm looking at the Super Split & DR Splitter. My question is just how durable is it? My hydro might not be the prettiest or the fastest, but I know it can get the job done with little or no trouble. But that Super Split sure does look slick.



No durability issues with the Super Split. Can't say the same for the DR. 

SS is a great machine!


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 26, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Ya know Harry ya bring up a good point. Paul.
> 
> SS is such a great little company and product because of Paul, wonder what kind of succession plan is in place for when the inevitable "time" comes.



His son is already working there, hopefully he likes the biz and has Pauls integrity. I think the biggest threat to SS's survivability has more to do with the law offices of Dewey, D##Kem, and Howe. The type that advertise during day time shows to people who should be at work but instead are sitting on their as%%% waiting for a government bail out.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 26, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> His son is already working there, hopefully he likes the biz and has Pauls integrity. I think the biggest threat to SS's survivability has more to do with the law offices of Dewey, D##Kem, and Howe. The type that advertise during day time shows to people who should be at work but instead are sitting on their as%%% waiting for a government bail out.



Harry, i hear ya. I have little love for attorneys. But the real issue lies with the judges who actually hand out those settlements. Just because a snake bites you doesnt make it less or more of a snake....its still a lawer err ooops snake. The judges have laid ruin to this once great country, not the lazy. Just ask justice kennedy.


----------



## Machria (Aug 26, 2013)

I am no expert, by any stretch! BUT, FWIW a few points I'll throw in the bag:

1. Everyone talks about cycle times and the speed of the SS. Well, if you REALLY look and study your time spent splitting logs, you will find that 80% of the time spent is spent FETCHING logs, or getting rid of split into a pile or stack, resetting/repostioning rounds to be split. The actual time spent waiting for the slowest cycle time, is minimal compared to the rest of the time. So the point is, the speed of the unit has little affect on the time it takes to split a bunch of wood. 

2. I'm currently searching for a hydro splitter 20-30 ton. The Dirty Hand Tools 22 ton (supporter of this site) has a cycle time of 9.5 seconds. @whoever said you can't find a 20+ ton unit with a cycle time less than 15 seconds. And it looks reasonably priced, with some great features.

3. Those SS splitter look more dangerious than anything I EVER want in my yard, period. Just watching the video's of the guy splitting a few logs above this post, scares the hell out of me!! His hand/fingers are inches from a 20 ton ram sliding out (QUICKLY per your request!) toward his hand. NO THANKS!

Good luck.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 26, 2013)

Machria said:


> I am no expert, by any stretch! BUT, FWIW a few points I'll throw in the bag:
> 
> 1. Everyone talks about cycle times and the speed of the SS. Well, if you REALLY look and study your time spent splitting logs, you will find that 80% of the time spent is spent FETCHING logs, or getting rid of split into a pile or stack, resetting/repostioning rounds to be split. The actual time spent waiting for the slowest cycle time, is minimal compared to the rest of the time. So the point is, the speed of the unit has little affect on the time it takes to split a bunch of wood.
> 
> ...



I like the SS...
Would you like me to send you a helmet for safety purposes??


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 26, 2013)

Machria said:


> I am no expert, by any stretch! BUT, FWIW a few points I'll throw in the bag:
> 
> 1. Everyone talks about cycle times and the speed of the SS. Well, if you REALLY look and study your time spent splitting logs, you will find that 80% of the time spent is spent FETCHING logs, or getting rid of split into a pile or stack, resetting/repostioning rounds to be split. The actual time spent waiting for the slowest cycle time, is minimal compared to the rest of the time. So the point is, the speed of the unit has little affect on the time it takes to split a bunch of wood.
> 
> ...



You are correct most of the time splitting wood is in gathering and stacking, at least that is true for me now that I am using the SS.
The DHT splitters do seem like nicely made splitters and would suit most home owners nicely.
I don't believe the SS to be inherently dangerous. It does warrant some respect but the vast majority of users never have a problem. Far more people are hurt using chain saws than log splitters. Does that mean chain saws are dangerous, not really. People who are unfamiliar with what they are doing are dangerous.
The SS is not for everyone but I would never go back to hydraulic after operating the SS. Splitting is now my favorite part of the firewood equation with the possible exception of felling a tree or getting laid in front of a nice warm fire on a freezing cold night.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 26, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> Splitting is now my favorite part of the firewood equation with the possible exception of felling a tree or getting laid in front of a nice warm fire on a freezing cold night.



NO PICS NO PICS NO PICS please.......ok just a few maybe :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2013)

Machria said:


> I am no expert, by any stretch! BUT, FWIW a few points I'll throw in the bag:
> 
> 1. Everyone talks about cycle times and the speed of the SS. Well, if you REALLY look and study your time spent splitting logs, you will find that 80% of the time spent is spent FETCHING logs, or getting rid of split into a pile or stack, resetting/repostioning rounds to be split. The actual time spent waiting for the slowest cycle time, is minimal compared to the rest of the time. So the point is, the speed of the unit has little affect on the time it takes to split a bunch of wood.
> 
> ...


Lot more to it than speed! Super Split puts a huge smile on my face. :msp_smile:

And yes, the SS is not for everyone. Good luck finding what works best for you.


----------



## wndwlkr (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's my super splitter ! Hydros are only slow if you make them that way. This is actually one of many. never built a slow one.


----------



## Preston (Aug 26, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> Here's my super splitter ! Hydros are only slow if you make them that way. This is actually one of many. never built a slow one.



Man, that is a sweet one.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 26, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> Here's my super splitter ! Hydros are only slow if you make them that way. This is actually one of many. never built a slow one.









Yeah.. I will say you did a helluva job on that unit...
$$$$$$$$
But the good stuff sure ain't cheap...


----------



## angelo c (Aug 26, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> Here's my super splitter ! Hydros are only slow if you make them that way. This is actually one of many. never built a slow one.



Nice work. 

For us not able to build our own we have to pay. Ill go out on a limb and say thats roughly a 10k splitter. For that kinda skish i could buy three SS's and would bury you and the truck you have towing it.... Now if i could just find two more operators to win this bet....well heck we would both be at the bar in no time. 

Seriously nice work though. In my dream world your splitter would be in front breaking down the big stuff and my SS would be off the side feeding the conveyor...

A


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 26, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> Here's my super splitter ! Hydros are only slow if you make them that way. This is actually one of many. never built a slow one.



That is a nice splitter and you should be proud of it but as pointed out by Angelo it would probably sell for a lot more than a SS.
Also looking at your pictures I am reminded of another reason I don't like 4-way wedges. the splits coming off are very inconsistent in size and there is a lot of slash.


----------



## BP021 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice build. Pump size? HP? On my build that's where I failed, but I was on a tight budget.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah.. I will say you did a helluva job on that unit...
> $$$$$$$$
> But the good stuff sure ain't cheap...



Except for the PowerHorse engine.......that splitter deserves a Honda


----------



## Machria (Aug 27, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> Here's my super splitter ! Hydros are only slow if you make them that way. This is actually one of many. never built a slow one.



I'll take one of those for $1,200 please!!!!! Thanks, let me know where to mail my check and shipping address!


----------



## angelo c (Aug 27, 2013)

MNGuns said:


> Except for the PowerHorse engine.......that splitter deserves a Honda



That splitter deserves a Cat or a Kubota diesel...that would make it the "Cats Meow" !!


----------



## spowers (Aug 27, 2013)

harrybeaver said:


> Try finding times below 15 second cycle times on actual hydraulic splitters being offered on the market. Do they exist sure, can you find any with say 25 tons and under 10 second cycle times, that cost less than $2500? I doubt it.



How many of you wait for the entire cycle time before the wood has already split? I have an Iron and Oak which has a 12 second cycle (I believe) that rarely goes beyong 6 second to split a bolt.


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 27, 2013)

spowers said:


> How many of you wait for the entire cycle time before the wood has already split? I have an Iron and Oak which has a 12 second cycle (I believe) that rarely goes beyong 6 second to split a bolt.



With my old hydraulic I would cut the cycle short a lot of times thinking I could then split the rest of the way just using my hands to pry the split in half only to have a stringy piece hold up the split. I would then twist that piece around for a while, sometimes I could get them apart sometimes I would just give up and through the f'n thing into the pile. With the SS I often stop 1/4 or so into the cycle if I see it has made a clean split. The SS disengages very easily and quickly. Not sure how fast that would make the cycle time, somewhere in the blink of an eye range. When the pieces have strings I just let it go through its full two second cycle time.
I wonder how big of a pulley I can put on that engine and still get the rack to engage?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 27, 2013)

spowers said:


> How many of you wait for the entire cycle time before the wood has already split? I have an Iron and Oak which has a 12 second cycle (I believe) that rarely goes beyong 6 second to split a bolt.



I never wait for a full cycle. Happens too fast! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 27, 2013)

spowers said:


> How many of you wait for the entire cycle time before the wood has already split? I have an Iron and Oak which has a 12 second cycle (I believe) that rarely goes beyong 6 second to split a bolt.



Really depends on the wood type and how "green" it is. I get a lot of red oak and that rarely needs a full stroke. Also if there is any hidden knots and how long the round was cut. Ash tends to split quick and straight for the most part as well. Now some pin and blackoaks are stringy sumbeaches. They get the full ride and the axe that sits next to the SS for that extra little love thats needed at times.


----------



## wndwlkr (Aug 27, 2013)

MNGuns said:


> Except for the PowerHorse engine.......that splitter deserves a Honda



The duromax spins the pump at 3600 RPM same as the honda,& they are both made in CHINA. Maybe you have more money than common sense? you could put a cummins diesel on it with the same results. I thought about painting the motor red & you would never know the difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 27, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> The duromax spins the pump at 3600 RPM same as the honda,& they are both made in CHINA. Maybe you have more money than common sense? you could put a cummins diesel on it with the same results. I thought about painting the motor red & you would never know the difference. Hope this helps.



After you buy the second blue pos, you would have spent the same as if you had bought one Honda.... They must be that much cheaper cause the guy that makes them wants to do you a favor. Best of luck, nice splitter....


PS...Honda engines are made in North Carolina with the exception of some of the larger horizontals which are assembled in Thailand....


----------



## rwoods (Aug 27, 2013)

bowtechmadman said:


> Wonder if I could keep up with my Fiskers? It is the X27! Always used muscle or hydro...I'd sure enjoy trying an SS. I don't think it would be practical for myself...in all the vid's everything I seen getting put on the table I don't split it just goes in the stacks for the OWB.
> Congrats to the owner of his new SS...they are definitely a cool tool!



Actually, I think the piece of equipment pictured in your signature space is the ideal tool for those tough to split nasties. :msp_wink: Ron


----------



## Machria (Aug 28, 2013)

MNGuns said:


> After you buy the second blue pos, you would have spent the same as if you had bought one Honda.... They must be that much cheaper cause the guy that makes them wants to do you a favor. Best of luck, nice splitter....
> 
> 
> PS...Honda engines are made in North Carolina with the exception of some of the larger horizontals which are assembled in Thailand....



Huh?? First, there is NOTHING magical about Honda engines. I don't know how they ever got their rediculous following, but I've had the same exact problems with Honda engines as any other. If any small engine brand name has given me less grief than any other, it would be Yamaha, they have given me the best "luck". And that is abotu all it is, LUCK.

2nd, most small Honda engines are manufactured, and assembled in CHINA.

3rd, if you really want a good small motor, check out Kipor. Kipor is the OEM brand name of a Chineese manufacturer that makes many of the other brands being mentioned. The Kipor line is absolutely amazing, queit, smooth motors that run for a very long time. Best known for their generators. They manufacture all the Honda, Yamaha and a few other brand generators as well as their own Kipor line.


----------



## nathon918 (Aug 28, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> The duromax spins the pump at 3600 RPM same as the honda,& they are both made in CHINA. Maybe you have more money than common sense? you could put a cummins diesel on it with the same results. I thought about painting the motor red & you would never know the difference. Hope this helps.



id vote for the cummins... cheaper than a honda of equal size to what you already have, and you certainly have the room for it 
just need 1:2 gear box to spin that pump @ 3600 rpm:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Preston (Aug 28, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> id vote for the cummins... cheaper than a honda of equal size to what you already have, and you certainly have the room for it
> just need 1:2 gear box to spin that pump @ 3600 rpm:msp_biggrin:



I do agree here. If you want something that will keep on ticking better than the Timex, get a Cummins.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm catching up on this thread here...

First, congrats to the OP, very nice splitter you've got there. 

As for all the talk about some fast hydraulic unit I guess you can sum it up by saying "It's a kinetic splitter thing, you wouldn't understand."




Mr. HE


----------



## harrybeaver (Aug 28, 2013)

Machria said:


> Huh?? First, there is NOTHING magical about Honda engines. I don't know how they ever got their rediculous following, but I've had the same exact problems with Honda engines as any other. If any small engine brand name has given me less grief than any other, it would be Yamaha, they have given me the best "luck". And that is abotu all it is, LUCK.
> 
> 2nd, most small Honda engines are manufactured, and assembled in CHINA.
> 
> 3rd, if you really want a good small motor, check out Kipor. Kipor is the OEM brand name of a Chineese manufacturer that makes many of the other brands being mentioned. The Kipor line is absolutely amazing, queit, smooth motors that run for a very long time. Best known for their generators. They manufacture all the Honda, Yamaha and a few other brand generators as well as their own Kipor line.


Speak for yourself most would not agree. Honda's, even the cheap ones manufactured in China under Hondas oversight, have a great track record. My welder has a Honda and out of the 20 or so small engines I own it stands out as clearly the best. Regardless of how long I have let it sit or how cold it is outside it starts on the first pull, runs very smooth, and quiet.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't have time to look it up, but believe it's just the lower 'cheap' line of Honda engines that are made in china. As said, some are made here and most are made in Japan.

No, they are not magic, but are a Very Good product...


----------



## SomeotherGuy (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought a SS from Paul about 5 years ago.
He was great to deal with.
I have the basic model as I only split wood for myself.
When I run into a gnarly piece of wood that slows the engine, I just 
stop the ram with the leaver and go at it again.
I regulary split 100# plus rounds with no problem.
Mainly I split beech, birch, maple, oak, and some soft woods for kindling.
You can run the engine at a lower speed to slow down the ram if you like
but you probably wont do that for long. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 1, 2013)

I have tried the ss type of splitter, they aint for me. For small logs they work great, but I dont do small dia logs. Say what you want, even if the ss does split thru a 24in dia log in one split, the short wedge most likely will leave you with a canopen split that isnt al the way thru and you still endup having to handle that large round again to get it split. Once split you are noodleing one half into smaller pieces while the other half has to set somewhere. My hydraulic splitter has a 24in tall adjustable 4way wedge. (soon to be a 8way) It has a 5in cylinder with a 28gpm 2stage pump. I havent timed it, but it will work the P of of me. I also have a cable log lift to set the large round on the splitter. No heavy lifting for me. I would really like to see someone bring their SS or similar machine to my house to run against my hyd splitter. Dont care who wins, I just need my wood split. Where I think the SS would really shine for me would be to resplit the large quarters that come off my hyd splitter, but for the big stuff I normally split the SS wouldnt be my first choice.


----------



## dancan (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not done with hydro's , I've got 3 of them but I sure like my cute little 3 1/2 hp SS LOL


----------



## dancan (Sep 11, 2013)

This guy's got the hydro workig quite fast .

[video=youtube_share;prgXCPrxLI8]http://youtu.be/prgXCPrxLI8[/video]


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 11, 2013)

dancan said:


> This guy's got the hydro workig quite fast .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;prgXCPrxLI8]http://youtu.be/prgXCPrxLI8[/video]



Why can't we get something like that here?


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 11, 2013)

dancan said:


> This guy's got the hydro workig quite fast .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;prgXCPrxLI8]http://youtu.be/prgXCPrxLI8[/video]




Very nice set up he has there. 13hp Honda and about 3k worth of hydraulics. 




Mr. HE


----------



## SomeotherGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

That is a fast splitter the Russian has.
Maybe a really fast 2 stage pump?
Id be curious to see what it does with big cruly maple or the like.
Anyone here speak Russian?


----------



## angelo c (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like it would be an interesting challenge trying to reposition it, no less trailer it through the woods.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 15, 2013)

My Russian is a bit rusty but near as I can tell his splitter is rated at 9 tons, which I assume are metric tons. 


Mr. HE


----------

